# Apache won't start correctly



## mrjoli021 (Jun 19, 2011)

When I do [cmd=]apachectl start[/cmd] I get the following error messages in the log file (my hosts file has the correct IP for servername.local):


```
[warn] Init: Session Cache is not configured [hint: SSLSessionCache]
[Sun Jun 19 23:58:23 2011] [alert] (EAI 8)hostname nor servname provided, or not known: mod_unique_id: unable to find IPv4 address of "servername.local"
Configuration Failed
```


----------



## dave (Jun 21, 2011)

When you type *host servername.local* do you get the correct IP? Also, what is the output of the command *hostname*?


----------

